

Anyone here just laid off from Ask.com? - kapauldo

If so, interested in joining a search startup?
======
sounddust
Not me, but I wanted to point out that you would likely be more successful in
your recruitment if you put your e-mail in your profile. As of right now,
there's no way for anyone to get in touch with you other than posting here,
which some people might not want to do.

~~~
kls
As well you may want to provide some modicum of info about whether you are
funded, are you asking people to join as a founder, is it a no pay, you work
on my idea, gig or are you paying a salary. As it sits there is not a whole
lot of info to peek someones interest in what you are doing.

